# Dog, Cat, Rat....If they could get along....



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2011)

why not people?

*This is a video of a homeless man in Santa Barbara  and his pets. They work State Street every week for donations. The  animals are pretty well fed and are mellow. They are a family. The man  who owns them rigged up a harness for his cat so she wouldn't have to  walk so much (like the dog and himself). At some juncture the rat came  along, and as no one wanted to eat anyone else, the rat started riding  with the cat and, often, on the cat!*
*
The dog, will stand all day and let you talk to him and admire him for a few chin scratches. The Mayor of Santa Barbara  filmed this clip and sent it out as a holiday card.
*
*A great video ......a MUST watch! Click on the link below* 


* http://www.youtube.com/v/D85yrIgA4Nk*


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> why not people?
> 
> *This is a video of a homeless man in Santa Barbara  and his pets. They work State Street every week for donations. The  animals are pretty well fed and are mellow. They are a family. The man  who owns them rigged up a harness for his cat so she wouldn't have to  walk so much (like the dog and himself). At some juncture the rat came  along, and as no one wanted to eat anyone else, the rat started riding  with the cat and, often, on the cat!*
> *
> ...



This is beautiful....  Those animals have taken on the nature of this man who flows with love for all.   

Okay... now don't stone me   


Sis, i can't befriend no rats.    I can't.   I just can't.     Please don't 'get' me for this.  

*HOWEVER*... I love this message and what it means.   For if anyone could befriend a rat as deplorable as they are, then surely the most ultimate of love has to be in the heart of that person.   A lesson that I obviously need to learn.

As for me and rats... can I still love you, and Pastor A, and, and, and, everyone else.... Please.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> This is beautiful....  Those animals have taken on the nature of this man who flows with love for all.
> 
> Okay... now don't stone me
> 
> ...


LOL...now you know I'm gonna get you now, right?  You know me....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> LOL...now you know I'm gonna get you now, right?  You know me....



Ooopps   

Oh Sister... Oh Lovely One...  


Pleaseth Forgiveth me, thou'eth...   

   :blowkiss:   


I'm so sorry.  It was the rat...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

I with Shimmie ...no rats


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I with Shimmie ...no rats



 


Here's the beauty of it, that if even a rat can be loved and accepted, that has to be love beyond human capacity and a lesson for the entire human race.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> This is beautiful....  Those animals have taken on the nature of this man who flows with love for all.
> 
> *Okay... now don't stone me *
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

^^true.. Lord please work on me....

This walk includes loving the unlovable ...

let me share slightly off topic...our church is helping a some new members (a couple with 4 children small children) anyway, my pastor got wind that they were living in delapidated (spelling) conditions organized a small team to go and assess and start work, one of the volunteers told me that when she entered the peoples house if you can call it that, her stomach turned she excused herself and walked away.

She said she began praying Lord, please don't let them see the expression on my face please take away the sickness that I feel in my stomach you have called US to ministry and this is ministry, when I go back over there let me have the attitude of worship unto you...

The love of God is hugging that homeless man or woman who has not had a bath in months who smells of sweat, sour and maybe even feces...

Love, is not limited to folk who look the same as we do all clean and nice but it includes the one who don't look so nice or smell so nice, God still loves them and he calls us to do the same...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^true.. Lord please work on me....
> 
> *This walk includes loving the unlovable ...*
> 
> ...



This is exactly what Nice & Wavy is sharing here.   Loving the unlovable and to see beyond the external appearances and situations and to reach out and love.

Both you and Precious Wavy have opened the eyes and hearts of love with your messages in this thread.

Thank God for your hearts which please Him. 

Jesus is Lord..forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL...

Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

You too? Lol


Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

You know my heart, my friend.  On that note...I am on my way to the beach...what a lovely day...bright and sunny and 84 degrees...ahhh!

Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know my heart, my friend.  On that note...I am on my way to the beach...what a lovely day...bright and sunny and 84 degrees...ahhh!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720



Send me a 'tan'.   I'm paling out up here in the Northeast.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Send me a 'tan'.   I'm paling out up here in the Northeast.


I'm getting darker by the minute..I think I'll have more than enough 'tan' to give you!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm getting darker by the minute..I think I'll have more than enough 'tan' to give you!



Thanks Sis...

I'm so jealous... but happier for you.   I miss my Florida tans.   

On a serious note: 

You know I wear a bronzer?  It's all natural and doesn't harm the skin.  I've been using it as a foundation.  Even though I'm brown, it gets really pale in the winter and I look kinda' washed out.   

Back on topic, I'm so glad you're enjoying the sun.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Sis...
> 
> I'm so jealous... but happier for you.   I miss my Florida tans.
> 
> ...


..sis, I don't even have to walk along the beach to get a tan out here...just walking down the street will tan you in a NY minute....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ..sis, I don't even have to walk along the beach to get a tan out here...just walking down the street will tan you in a NY minute....



I know why...    It's the Loving Light of Jesus that is drawn to you.   Each day when you walk outside, Light says to the 'Son', 'Hey, there she is, the vessel of Your Light, walking about her Father's business to shine more light upon others.    

You have an unending loving source of energy which follows you wherever you go, it is the light of God's love wherever you flow.  

Yes, Sis, I know why.  It's God's word speaking to darkness before you step upon it... "Let there be Light"  and as soon as you arrive, the day is brighter for others who want to see Jesus.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I know why...    It's the Loving Light of Jesus that is drawn to you.   Each day when you walk outside, Light says to the 'Son', 'Hey, there she is, the vessel of Your Light, walking about her Father's business to shine more light upon others.
> 
> You have an unending loving source of energy which follows you wherever you go, it is the light of God's love wherever you flow.
> 
> Yes, Sis, I know why.  It's God's word speaking to darkness before you step upon it... "Let there be Light"  and as soon as you arrive, the day is brighter for others who want to see Jesus.


Sis....I'mma need you to start writing that book, please...seriously.  God shines through your words, for real....I'm not kidding.

I appreciate your kind words...you make me feel so nice!  I love you!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis....I'mma need you to start writing that book, please...seriously.  God shines through your words, for real....I'm not kidding.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words...you make me feel so nice!  I love you!



I only spoke the truth...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, i can't befriend no rats.



Neither can I.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Neither can I.


Glad you liked the video, nathansgirl! 

I don't like rats either, but found it so interesting that the cat was licking the mouse and the dog licking the cat....that was amazing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I only spoke the truth...


Thanks, sis


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad you liked the video, nathansgirl!
> 
> I don't like rats either, but found it so interesting that the cat was licking the mouse and the dog licking the cat....that was amazing!



And yet my two cats constantly fight. 

 maybe THEY need to see the video.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> And yet my two cats constantly fight.
> 
> maybe THEY need to see the video.



Awwwww, they're just being playful.     What kind of cats do you have?

They may give the video the side eye like I did the rat...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> And yet my two cats constantly fight.
> 
> maybe THEY need to see the video.


...yes, maybe they do.



Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, they're just being playful.     What kind of cats do you have?
> 
> They may give the video the side eye like I did the rat...


----------



## alive (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> This is beautiful....  Those animals have taken on the nature of this man who flows with love for all.
> 
> Okay... now don't stone me
> 
> ...



 co signing with this 100% I love the message but I couldn't watch the vid to the end with that massive rat in it. I kept swatting my poor screen


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

alive said:


> co signing with this 100% I love the message but I couldn't watch the vid to the end with that massive rat in it. I kept swatting my poor screen


I could see if the rat was grey, but it was white...it looked prettier


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...yes, maybe they do.





alive said:


> co signing with this 100% I love the message but I couldn't watch the vid to the end with that massive rat in it. I kept swatting my poor screen





nathansgirl1908 said:


> Neither can I.



If nothing else, that rat set me straight.   Yes it did.   

And for a minute, it even had me thinking of a rat love song...  

"Ben"

Oh Ben, the two of us need look no more...   


I'm so sorry Precious Wavy, but you know I'm from Harlem and those rats up there in those alleys are bigger than cats.   They'll take your lunch and dare you to say something to them.     

Don't even try to walk past one after you've left the Deli with a pastrami sandwich and a kosher pickle slice, or better yet,  Nathan's hot dog stand.  

They'll be there waitin' as soon as you turn around from paying Nathan's for his famous Orange Juice and foot long hot dog.    Talk about a bully, dem Harlem rats don't play.   Even the po' po' is skeered of em'.    They tried to arrest this one rat name, Ronnie Rat and needless to say, the po' -- Po Po ain't arresting Ronnie Rat no mo'...  No  suh'   

I'm just sayin'... the rat in this video ain't from Harlem, he a nice rat and he's got that cat's back.     I wonder if he knows Ronnie Rat or even Ben?


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 26, 2011)

How is this possible? Because they are different species.  Why not humans?  Cuz we're all the darned same lol.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> If nothing else, that rat set me straight.   Yes it did.
> 
> And for a minute, it even had me thinking of a rat love song...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2011)

Laela said:


>



I must have written that post in my sleep....


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

I just enjoyed reading that..you do have the gift of writing. Made me smile, laugh, snort....nod in agreement.

Nice&Wavy, that video was powerful. The dog, cat and rat each accepted the others' differences and KIM..  Notice how oblivious they are to the onlookers, and to each other. Just doing their own thing... Many layers of lessons in this vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2011)

A rat !​


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, they're just being playful.  *What kind of cats do you have?*
> 
> They may give the video the side eye like I did the rat...



They are both tuxedos.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> They are both tuxedos.



Oooooo, like this?


----------

